# Salt (and fish oil?) in my wounds!



## 1eyefishing (Feb 14, 2019)

A good partner of mine that has spent the last year-and-a-half in Denver called me a few days ago and said he was landing in St Marks with his boat for a couple of weeks before rolling on home to Georgia.
I couldn't resist coming on down for a few days of fishing with him. I didn't have to bring my boat, so I figure I can hurt and heal at fish camp a lot better than I can hurt and heal on my couch!
We got out and caught a couple on my travel day and now I'm ready for 4 more days of salt water rehab!
He caught a pretty good keeper in an hour and a half we had to fish. I caught a little rat I couldn't keep, but at least I got to rub a handful of redfish juice into the scar on my knee. Fish oil is good for that isn't it?
Will update the score again later tomorrow...
By the way, the weather is awesome here!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2019)

I hope you idgits catch a ton! Until Ross takes you out on his boat on Monday!! And then I hope you guys don’t catch squat! Just enjoy the ride! I’ll talk to Ross next month!!!

Btw.... Don’t screw up the knee boy! We have some serious fishing to do once you heal up good!!


----------



## Rabun (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks very nice!  Never been to the big bend area...have read many great things about it.  Watched a show not too long ago and they were catching a lot of cobia out there in some skinny water.  Take it easy on that new hardware!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice,,,,guess the knee is feeling better,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,guess the knee is feeling better,,,,



pushing it a little, but can sit on the boat just as easy as I can sit on the couch!


----------



## Spineyman (Feb 15, 2019)

Vitamin SEA cures whatever ailes you!


----------



## Rabun (Feb 15, 2019)

Shouldn't you be on the boat catching fish 1eye...instead of posting like I am during work?  Let us know how y'all make out today.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 15, 2019)

It's like a waterborne wheelchair up in here!
Without the wheels!


----------



## Rabun (Feb 15, 2019)

There you go  That's a nice trout!  Good looking day


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 15, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## fairweather (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice work. Way better than what I'm doing.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 15, 2019)

saltwater therapy! been telling my boss it's a real thing for years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> It's like a waterborne wheelchair up in here!
> Without the wheels!View attachment 959211View attachment 959212


I know that channel marker! We were outside of Cherokee earlier..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know that channel marker! We were outside of Cherokee earlier..



And I know that field full of elk!
But if I were there I would be limited to the truck and the cabin!
I'm liking the boat right now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> And I know that field full of elk!
> But if I were there I would be limited to the truck and the cabin!
> I'm liking the boat right now...


I’d rather be in my boat too..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 15, 2019)

Done for the day.
At em again in the morning...


----------



## Rabun (Feb 16, 2019)

nice catch!  What's working for y'all...shrimp, jigs,?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 16, 2019)

Yep, sea crickets on popping corks and jig heads.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 16, 2019)

Fish camp fixins.


"Sweet, fishy, goodness"....
As Jose would say!


----------



## killswitch (Feb 16, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Fish camp fixins.
> View attachment 959379
> 
> "Sweet, fishy, goodness"....
> As Jose would say!



Nice!!  Hard to beat fresh fried trout.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 17, 2019)

Perfect!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 19, 2019)

Home again, home again.
I'll finish this off with another great meal of redfish and trout. Back on the keto diet after busting it for a few days. So just a big pile of fish and green beans...

Looking forward to the next trip!


----------



## killswitch (Feb 19, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Home again, home again.
> I'll finish this off with another great meal of redfish and trout. Back on the keto diet after busting it for a few days. So just a big pile of fish and green beans...View attachment 959657View attachment 959658
> 
> Looking forward to the next trip!



Ya'll find any fish on the flats, or just river and creeks?  Just curious with these temps if they moved back towards the flats.  Oh, and by the way, you killin' me with that plate.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 19, 2019)

We were in a bass boat so we stayed inside. Word has it that it never got cold enough this winter to have a giant push of fish into the rivers. Most success has been around the river and creek mouths and oyster bars.
The saline water from hurricane Michael completely devastated all the grass up the wakula and St Marks Rivers. It is gone. So that may be a reason why the fish went packed in as usual. The grass will probably grow back in time.
The water was dirty or browner than normal also. Missing grass may have had some effect on the lack of filtering it.
We found the fish scattered, but I don't think it would take much warm weather to put them right back out on the flats!


----------



## killswitch (Feb 19, 2019)

Although it's been a couple years since we have been down that way, usually fish Ecofina area, I have basically heard the same about the fish not in the rivers like usual. Never really stacked up because of the temps this year. Glad ya'll found some! Nothing like running those black water rivers at daybreak heading to the flats.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 20, 2019)

Yum...Can almost taste those fresh nuggets!  Welcome back to the monsoon!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 20, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Yum...Can almost taste those fresh nuggets!  Welcome back to the monsoon!



Yay.


----------



## Fourfingers (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice haul got me craving some trout fillets wit them pics of of fish nuggets


----------

